# Kirkcaldy store finished at last lol



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

just thought i'd share these pics of new store finally finished today. hope you's like the pics..

sooooooooooo excited, 57 vivs in front shop alone wow

so everyone welcome


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

thats looks great:2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Is it your shop ?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

That looks good, can you go out the back ~?? where the hacthing tubs are (at least i think thats them)


----------



## Keitarock (Apr 10, 2009)

holy crap that looks amazing. Im def coming for a visit next weekend. Whats the opening times/days etc?


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey Palomine,

It looks like you have done a good job. You seem to ahve a lot of bearded dragons in, what other stock do you have?

Andy


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

Cookaaaaay said:


> Is it your shop ?


i manage the shop. link is

www.strictlyexotics.com


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

If it's your shop:

OMG, your living MY DREAM.

I would love to have a Reptile Shop when i'm older.

How much did it cost you to do everything, get everything including the shop itself ?

Good luck with the shop, hope it does good.

By the way it looks great


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> That looks good, can you go out the back ~?? where the hacthing tubs are (at least i think thats them)


 
no we will bring tubs out if you wanna see babes. keeps the less stressed that way. anything behind the counter we will get as my dog is there all time too....very popular shop dog haha


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Hey Palomine,
> 
> It looks like you have done a good job. You seem to ahve a lot of bearded dragons in, what other stock do you have?
> 
> Andy


 
In stock right now is:

Beardies...adult and juvenile
blue tongue'd skinks
tokay gecko's
asian long tailed lizards
bosc monitors
water dragons
basilisks
major plated lizards
green anoles
cuban night anoles
chameleon's..panther and veiled
colotes tree dragons
mountain horned dragons
butterfly lizards
corns..adult and hatchlings
hognose
desert kings
florida kings
brazilian rainbow boa
amazon tree boa
baboon spiders
chili rose
emperor scorpions
fire bellied toads
asian flying tree frogs 
hermans tortoise
leopard tortoise
neon green mantids
Adult common boa's...male and the female is 100% het albino

due in 100 royals, boscs, iguana's and so much more.

so come along and visit the new store.

www.strictlyexotics

everyone welcome.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

Keitarock said:


> holy crap that looks amazing. Im def coming for a visit next weekend. Whats the opening times/days etc?


open....

monday, thursday, friday 10 till 5.30
tuesday, wednesday 10 till 5
saturday 9.30 to 5.30
sunday 11 to 4


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking great Elaine. I'll try and pop in soon to have a proper look, been really busy this week.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

ooooooooooooh!!! looks amazing, will have to persuade my dad to go for a look


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks fabulous .. can I ask is there a mixture of wild caught/ captive farmed and captive bed and if so is it labelled.. i always think its a sign of a good pet shop when they honestly label where stock has come from..

good luck with it all xxx


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

Me and my other half went a run up today and I was impressed.

Everything is well labeled with origin as to cb/wc/cf and a little bit about the the environment it comes from.

I also like the fact that on the bosc's viv and the burms viv it states what size these animals can reach to make any unexperienced potential owners aware.

All in all a very good shop :notworthy:
Leeann


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks leeanne. this is done as its only the animal who suffers in the long run if its not made clear early on with people. so much more coming in too


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

sparkle said:


> Looks fabulous .. can I ask is there a mixture of wild caught/ captive farmed and captive bed and if so is it labelled.. i always think its a sign of a good pet shop when they honestly label where stock has come from..
> 
> good luck with it all xxx


 
yeah. all labelled. and all honestly re size wc, cb,cf etc. animals gotta come 1st and foremost.

we also rate the species with an experience code. green for beginners, blue for next and red for experienced so try loads


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

palomine said:


> yeah. all labelled. and all honestly re size wc, cb,cf etc. animals gotta come 1st and foremost.
> 
> we also rate the species with an experience code. green for beginners, blue for next and red for experienced so try loads


 
thats brilliant...: victory:

I had a horrid experience once in a shop in glasgow who lied about their stock being CB when it was WC... I take my hats off for honesty..

:no1:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks amazing, will have to come up sometime.
please please though, tell me, you aren't just selling baby iguanas to anyone are you?
i really dont like shops having iguanas to hand to sell... theres too many needing rescued as it is.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Pics look great, nice and fresh and clean!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

looking good..........:no1:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

what locale panther chameleons are you stocking?


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm definitely coming to see you!


----------

